# New eggs pictures



## Greggy89 (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi.
Here are some pics of the new batch of eggs.
I woke up today and they had laid eggs Sunday night or early Monday morning.
This is the second batch in 3 weeks so hopefully some live.
Tonight I am getting the 10 gallon tank ready for them after they hatch.
Thank you.
Greg


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

if your "hoping" they will live and not moving them to a controlled environment then they more than likely won't make it. Have you ever breed fish before? I have breed several and P's are almost exactly the same as breeding angel fish. If you haven't breed fish before you have a lot of reading and preparing to do to ensure there survival.

Good luck!


----------



## tsaiduk (Nov 1, 2006)

niceee. let us know what happens


----------



## Greggy89 (Sep 2, 2006)

LGHT said:


> if your "hoping" they will live and not moving them to a controlled environment then they more than likely won't make it. Have you ever breed fish before? I have breed several and P's are almost exactly the same as breeding angel fish. If you haven't breed fish before you have a lot of reading and preparing to do to ensure there survival.
> 
> Good luck!


Well no I havent bred fish before. I just got lucky the first time. The first time they laid eggs I moved the eggs before they were hatched into a 10 gallon tank with water from the parents tank.
Tonight I set up the 10 gallon tank again using water from the parents tank with no gravel and just the black sponge in the filter and the same temp as the parents tank 80 degrees.
I recently read not to move the eggs. Wait until they hatch and you can see baby's swimming around the tank and make sure you can see their tails. Then move them to the other tank.
If I am doing some thing wrong please let me know.
Thanks.
Greg


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Good looking batch of eggs! Good luck with them.


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

I see $$$$$ on those eggs!!


----------



## Greggy89 (Sep 2, 2006)

Rice & Beanz said:


> I see $$$$$ on those eggs!!


Hi.
Not much happened today. The eggs are still there and not hatched yet. The skinny male keeps swimming in circles around the eggs. I have no idea what he is doing but he keeps the 3 other fish away from him.
I did set up the 10 gallon tank for the fry last night. I have no gravel in it and just the sponge filter. The water is from the parents tank and is the same temp 80 degrees.
I will keep you posted.
Thanks.
Greg


----------



## jman785 (May 8, 2005)

Good luck Greg!

Keep us updated with pictures.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats!








Good luck on raising your fry.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Good luck buddy







and same good luck and keep up with the pictures


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

Did they hatch?


----------



## Greggy89 (Sep 2, 2006)

holmes4 said:


> Did they hatch?


Hi.
No the last batch of eggs didnt hatch.
But better luck next time.
Greg


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

^ sorry to hear they didnt hatch but like u said better luck next time


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

I know its irrelevant now, but the reason why your male was swimming is to 1. Guard the eggs from other fish as other fish would eat them. 2. He needs to keep the water near the eggs circulating for as much aeration as possible.


----------



## Greggy89 (Sep 2, 2006)

8o8P said:


> I know its irrelevant now, but the reason why your male was swimming is to 1. Guard the eggs from other fish as other fish would eat them. 2. He needs to keep the water near the eggs circulating for as much aeration as possible.


Hi. Thank you for the info on the male.
I cleaned the tank on Monday it was filthy and really needed it. I did get alot of eggs in the gravel with the gravel sweeper and it was at least 2 weeks after the female laid them.
Now they have a clean tank and the male is turning black again.
Maybe in the next few days I will have more eggs.
I read it is common the first 3 to 5 times none of the eggs will hatch.
So I guess the male will have to keep trying.
Thank you.
Greg.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

good luck, you'll probably get another batch before you know it. I wish I could breed mine but they aren't big enough yet









can we get a couple shots of the parents? how big are they?


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

Did the eggs turn white? You have a LOT of preparing to do for the next batch of eggs if you want a 90+% hatch rate. You need to get several food sources for them once they hatch, you need a VERY good cycled sponge before you move them, you need meth blue to treat for fungus, also get a Broad-spectrum antibiotic for gram-negative bacterial infections. A tray to hold the eggs to ensure they are properly airated and a lot bigger tank to grow them out in after they hatch.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

LGHT said:


> Did the eggs turn white? You have a LOT of preparing to do for the next batch of eggs if you want a 90+% hatch rate. You need to get several food sources for them once they hatch, you need a VERY good cycled sponge before you move them, you need meth blue to treat for fungus, also get a Broad-spectrum antibiotic for gram-negative bacterial infections. *A tray to hold the eggs to ensure they are properly airated* and a lot bigger tank to grow them out in after they hatch.


A tray to hold the eggs???? I just let the father p fan them and spyphon them when their tails start to sprout in the parent tank.


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

DemDesBri said:


> Did the eggs turn white? You have a LOT of preparing to do for the next batch of eggs if you want a 90+% hatch rate. You need to get several food sources for them once they hatch, you need a VERY good cycled sponge before you move them, you need meth blue to treat for fungus, also get a Broad-spectrum antibiotic for gram-negative bacterial infections. *A tray to hold the eggs to ensure they are properly airated* and a lot bigger tank to grow them out in after they hatch.


A tray to hold the eggs???? I just let the father p fan them and spyphon them when their tails start to sprout in the parent tank.
[/quote]

You can do that, but a lot of the time the eggs will get a fungus on them and no matter how much fanning you do they will all turn white and you will loose the batch. Because P's lay thousands of eggs most of the time the parents will eat the white eggs and help keep the fungus from spreading, but if you don't remove the eggs and treat with meth blue your probably getting less than a 40% hatch rate due to fungus depending on how good the parents are at getting rid of the white eggs. Where if you remove them and treat properly it will be more along the lines of 90% if not better.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

LGHT said:


> Did the eggs turn white? You have a LOT of preparing to do for the next batch of eggs if you want a 90+% hatch rate. You need to get several food sources for them once they hatch, you need a VERY good cycled sponge before you move them, you need meth blue to treat for fungus, also get a Broad-spectrum antibiotic for gram-negative bacterial infections. *A tray to hold the eggs to ensure they are properly airated* and a lot bigger tank to grow them out in after they hatch.


A tray to hold the eggs???? I just let the father p fan them and spyphon them when their tails start to sprout in the parent tank.
[/quote]

You can do that, but a lot of the time the eggs will get a fungus on them and no matter how much fanning you do they will all turn white and you will loose the batch. Because P's lay thousands of eggs most of the time the parents will eat the white eggs and help keep the fungus from spreading, but if you don't remove the eggs and treat with meth blue your probably getting less than a 40% hatch rate due to fungus depending on how good the parents are at getting rid of the white eggs. Where if you remove them and treat properly it will be more along the lines of 90% if not better.
[/quote]
Sounds like a good plan. I prefer the other method of letting the father P fan them though. My first batch produced about 1300 eggs give or take and I had about 800 frys survive to be old enough to sell. Most people told me to pull the fry out of the parent tank after their tails start to sprout. But I guess it could work either way.


----------



## Greggy89 (Sep 2, 2006)

DemDesBri said:


> Did the eggs turn white? You have a LOT of preparing to do for the next batch of eggs if you want a 90+% hatch rate. You need to get several food sources for them once they hatch, you need a VERY good cycled sponge before you move them, you need meth blue to treat for fungus, also get a Broad-spectrum antibiotic for gram-negative bacterial infections. *A tray to hold the eggs to ensure they are properly airated* and a lot bigger tank to grow them out in after they hatch.


A tray to hold the eggs???? I just let the father p fan them and spyphon them when their tails start to sprout in the parent tank.
[/quote]

You can do that, but a lot of the time the eggs will get a fungus on them and no matter how much fanning you do they will all turn white and you will loose the batch. Because P's lay thousands of eggs most of the time the parents will eat the white eggs and help keep the fungus from spreading, but if you don't remove the eggs and treat with meth blue your probably getting less than a 40% hatch rate due to fungus depending on how good the parents are at getting rid of the white eggs. Where if you remove them and treat properly it will be more along the lines of 90% if not better.
[/quote]
Sounds like a good plan. I prefer the other method of letting the father P fan them though. My first batch produced about 1300 eggs give or take and I had about 800 frys survive to be old enough to sell. Most people told me to pull the fry out of the parent tank after their tails start to sprout. But I guess it could work either way.
[/quote]
Well today is Friday and I cleaned the tank on Tuesday night.
On thursday morning there was another batch of eggs.
I still have the 10 gallon with the parents tank water with a sponge filter and at 80 degrees for about 3 weeks filtering.
The eggs arent white in color they are brown and orange in color.
The male is fanning the eggs everytime I walk by the tank.
The Parents tank does have an air rock and another air skeleton in it so I think it has some areation.
If they eggs hatch in 48 hours by Saturday morning I should see some live ones I hope.
I dont know how old the male is but I have had him for about a year so I dont know if he is fully developed as he thinks he is.
I will keep you posted.
Thank You.
Greg


----------



## Greggy89 (Sep 2, 2006)

Jayson745 said:


> good luck, you'll probably get another batch before you know it. I wish I could breed mine but they aren't big enough yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Jayson.
I do have pics of the parents in their 75 gallon tank and ones of the male while he is black and ready to breed.
Its on the same forum the title is Feeding baby reds. It has my user name on it Greggy 89.
Just scroll down to see the pics I put on there.
Thank you.


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

Greggy89 said:


> Well today is Friday and I cleaned the tank on Tuesday night.
> On thursday morning there was another batch of eggs.
> I still have the 10 gallon with the parents tank water with a sponge filter and at 80 degrees for about 3 weeks filtering.
> The eggs arent white in color they are brown and orange in color.
> ...


The 10 gallon tank that you had does it have a cycled sponge or has it just been sitting for a few weeks? Fry although harty are a lot more sensitive to water than adults. I suggest tossing all the old water out make the tank a bare bottom so you can clean pop and uneaten food easily with a air hose and treat the water with meth blue and antibotic. Although it's not a MUST to do it this way it's a lot easier and will ensure better hatch rates, but the key is to ensure you have a cycled sponge.


----------



## Σņįġmã (Mar 25, 2006)




----------

